# Don Jose "Pepin" Garcia



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

_*As an admirer of DPG, thought I'd make a thread for those to keep up with the man, his various cigars and blends, and post some good deals on his cigars.*_

*Don Jose "Pepin" Garcia* - In the short time he has been on his own, Pepin Garcia has moved from a relative unknown to a major name in the "boutique" brand arena. In addition to his own brands, he has blended and makes several others for various companies. His skill as a master roller has often been recognized.

Don Pepin's goal is to re-create the Cuban style as closely as possible without using Cuban tobacco. He has found that Nicaraguan tobaccos render the flavor closest to the Habanos he has in mind, although other tobaccos are used as wrappers from time to time, notably Ecuadoran grown Connecticut shade. His cigars are not for everyone, as they are medium- to full-bodied and can pack quite a punch.

All of the cigars made at his factories are made in the Cuban style and are finished with a triple cap. In addition, every box is marked with the date of manufacture, a practice which is beginning to gain favor outside of Cuba, where it has always been done.

Tabacalera Cubana (TACUBA)

Located in Estelí, Nicaragua, Tabacalera Cubana S. A. was established in June 2006 to allow the company to meet the growing demand. It is larger than the El Rey de los Habanos factory in Miami, and currently employs 62 rollers allowing the company to turn out in excess of 3.5 million cigars per annum. A new factory is being built which will employ 100-110 rollers, allowing the factory to make from 7 to 9 million cigars per annum.

TACUBA has also expanded into growing its own tobacco and expects to be able to harvest approx 120,000 kg. of tobacco annually for use in the cigars they make, with no plans to re-sell.*Source: *Wikipedia

*CURRENT PRODUCTION:*

*DPG Blue Label * - This is a full bodied cigar with a unique composition and blend. It has an enjoyable flavor and exquisite aroma with an excellent burn rate.

*DPG Black Label* - It is a medium to full bodied cigar with an exquisitely flavored blend, wrapped in premium "Habano Rosado"

*DPG Series JJ * - Series JJ is a medium to full bodied cigar with deep and excellent flavor and creaminess, the wrapper is a light-brown "Nicaraguan Corojo Rosado"

*DPG El Rey de los Habanos* - It is a cigar of mild flavor made with Cuban seed, wrapped in "Corojo Rosado Claro", grown in Nicaragua.

*DPG Vegas Cubanas* - It is a medium cigar with magnificent flavor and enchanting aroma. This premium cigar is made with "Cuban Seed Corojo 99"

*CLIENT BRANDS:*

*Tatuaje* - Tatuaje is a brand of hand-made premium cigar owned by Tatuaje Cigars, Inc.. It was created by Pete Johnson (owner of Tatuaje Cigars) in close consultation with José Garcia and is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in Miami, Florida, and at Tabacalera Cubana S. A. (TACUBA) in Estelí, Nicaragua. The cigars can all be considered full-bodied cigars, but vary in strength. All are Nicaraguan Puros (constructed solely of tobaccos grown in Nicaragua). The brand consists of four ranges of regular production cigars along with several limited release vitolas (specific sizes) manufactured specifically for certain retailers.

*EO*

*EO Premium 601 Serie* - The brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia as well as the co-founders of United Tobacco Erik Espinosa & Eddie Ortega all 601 cigars are manufactured at the Tabacalera Cubana factory in the Estelí, Nicaragua. The brand was introduced in August 2006. Label colors denote wrapper. Black (Connecticut), Red (Habano), Blue (box pressed maduro), Green (obscuro habano),

*EO Cubao* - The Cubao is also manufactured in Esteli, Nicaragua, exclusively for for United Tobacco, by Pepin Garcia. These cigars comprise an exquisite blend of aged Nicaraguan tobaccos topped with a beautifully rich and oily Ecuador Sumatra Oscuro Wrapper.

*5 Vegas*

*5 Vegas Miami* - 5 Vegas Miami features ultra-premium Cuban Seed Nicaraguan-grown ligero tobaccos wrapped in a beautiful Cuban-seed Corojo wrapper.

*Ashton*

*Benchmade* - Benchmade is a new brand handcrafted in Nicaragua by Jose "Pepin" Garcia. These cigars feature gorgeous, dark-brown Nicaraguan wrappers, a pair of sturdy
Nicaraguan binders and a delicious selection of high-grade Nicaraguan fillers. Each cigar is finished with a handsome pigtail top. The flavors are medium to full-bodied.

*San Cristobal* - San Cristobal is a name that used since the mid-1980's by Ashton and trademarked here in the United States since the mid-1990's. Blended by DPG.

*Padilla*

*Padilla Miami* - he blend for this brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and the cigars are manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida. The name refers to the location of the factory, which is near the corner of 8th Street & 11th Avenue in Miami. The band and packaging were designed by Ernesto Padilla.

A full-strength cigar, the Padilla Miami has a wrapper of Nicaraguan grown Cuban-seed Corojo surrounding a filler blend of Nicaraguan Criollo and Corojo and a binder of Nicaraguan Criollo. 
The band is black with gold lettering, with a large monogram "P" surrounded by a gold border in the center, with "Miami" in gold on a red background below the monogram

*Padilla Signature 1932* - The brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida, with one size (La Perla) made at Tabacalera Cubana S. A., Pepin's factory in Estelí, Nicaragua.

The late Heberto Padilla, noted Cuban poet, was born in the year 1932 and his son Ernesto Padilla, the owner of Padilla Cigars, named this cigar brand as a tribute to his father.The brand was released in stages.

*Padilla 1948* - The 1948 is the second addition to the Padilla trilogy started by Ernesto in honor of his father, one of Cuba's most accomplished poets. 1948 marks the year his father published his first book. The filler consists of Cuban-seed Nicaraguan Criollo and Corojo tobaccos secured by a Criollo binder.

*Holts Cigars*

*Connoisseur Selection* - Connoisseur Selection is a brand of hand-made premium cigar owned by Holt's Cigar Company,Inc. The brand was first introduced to the U. S. market in 1983. At that time, it was a full-bodied cigar made at the Villazon factory in Honduras, but when Villazon was purchased by General Cigar Company in 1997, manufacture of the brand ceased. In May 2007, after a ten-year hiatus, the brand was re-introduced. It is now blended and manufactured by Pepín Garcia at Tabacalera Cubana in Estelí, Nicaragua.
This current incarnation of this brand is a full-bodied, full-flavored cigar. The range consists of five models with names of a royal character. It is a puro, as the filler, binder and wrapper are all Nicaraguan tobaccos.

*Fumadores* - Fumadores is a brand of hand-made premium cigar blended and made by José "Pepin" García. The brand is owned by Holt's Cigar Company,Inc. First released in May 2007, this low-end brand is manufactured at Pepin's factory, Tabacalera Cubana in Estelí, Nicaragua. It is the first low-end cigar made by Pepin.This is a medium to full-bodied mixed-filler Cuban sandwich style cigar. The filler is Nicaraguan Corojo, Criollo and Habano, the binder Nicaraguan and the wrapper is Ecuadorian.

*Old Henry* - Old Henry is a brand of premium cigar owned by Holt's Cigar Company. It was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and is manufactured at Tabacalera Cubana in Estelí, Nicaragua. Old Henry, a Bulldog, was the mascot at Holt's for many years until his death in 2006. The cigar was developed as a tribute to a "beautiful pooch with champion features." It is described as "full-bodied and robust, yet balanced and complex." The filler is aged Nicaraugan leaves. There are two Nicaraguan binder types, and the wrapper is a Nicaraguan Corojo.

*Little Havana Overruns* - A bundle cigar made by DPG, for Holts.

*Cigars International*

*CI Legends Pepin Garcia* - Legends started out as a small project. CI asked top cigar manufacturers to create the best damn cigar they could for $5 retail or under. The only condition is, the cigar had to be 5.75" x 54 in size. NicaraguanWrapper ,Nicaraguan Corojo
Filler, Habano.

*Padilla Edicion Especial Obsidian* - Manufactured in Honduras, Padilla Obsidian is only created in limited quantities, making it a rare treat. The blend is medium to full in body, offering many competing nuances of spice and pepper, cleverly masked by full-flavored, rich nuances of espresso and cocoa

to be continued...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Casa Royale too, which is a Holts exclusive.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

*Los Imperialistas* ~ A Pepin made cigar from his factory in Esteli, Nicaragua. This cigar is made for a gentlemen in the Atlanta area, Jesse Wills, and is available only at select shops in the Southeast.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Think he makes the "EE" La Aroma de Cuba for Ashton?


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

EO Brand - Add "Mi Barrio" to the list.

Also, 
Jose "Pepin" Garcia took on a new cigar project in 2008. The talented cigarmaker is the new manufacturer of the Nestor Miranda Signature Selection brand. 
The brand is owned by Miami Cigar & Co., distributors of Don Lino, La Aurora and other cigars. Once only sold in Florida, it was previously made by STC Cigar Manufacturers Inc. in Honduras, makers of Gran Habano cigars.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

el centurion, cabaiguan, la riqueza

he doesnt not blend cigars for padilla anymore either


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You didn't even add his on brand Tabacos Baez and My Father, and he does not make anything for Padilla anymore. 

As far as keeping up with blends he makes for other people, I will let somebody else add to that never ending list ha ha.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the very interesting info!

Ted


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

_As an admirer of DPG, thought I'd make a thread for those to keep up with the man, his various cigars and blends, and post some good deals on his cigars._

*Don Jose "Pepin" Garcia* - In the short time he has been on his own, Pepin Garcia has moved from a relative unknown to a major name in the "boutique" brand arena. In addition to his own brands, he has blended and makes several others for various companies. His skill as a master roller has often been recognized.

All of the cigars made at his factories are made in the Cuban style and are finished with a triple cap. In addition, every box is marked with the date of manufacture, a practice which is beginning to gain favor outside of Cuba, where it has always been done.

*
CURRENT PRODUCTION:*

*DPG Blue Label* - This is a full bodied cigar with a unique composition and blend. It has an enjoyable flavor and exquisite aroma with an excellent burn rate.

*DPG Black Label* - It is a medium to full bodied cigar with an exquisitely flavored blend, wrapped in premium "Habano Rosado"

*DPG Series JJ* - Series JJ is a medium to full bodied cigar with deep and excellent flavor and creaminess, the wrapper is a light-brown "Nicaraguan Corojo Rosado"
*
DPG El Rey de los Habanos* - It is a cigar of mild flavor made with Cuban seed, wrapped in "Corojo Rosado Claro", grown in Nicaragua.
*
DPG Vegas Cubanas* - It is a medium cigar with magnificent flavor and enchanting aroma. This premium cigar is made with "Cuban Seed Corojo 99"

*Tobacos Baez* - Baez is a small town in the Villa Clara province of Cuba where in 1950 our hero José "Don Pepín" Garcia was born, presumably with chaveta in hand. (The first infant ever to cut his own umbilical cord!) Tabacos Baez, a newish blend from Tabacalera Cubana, is named for that town.

*Don Pepin "My Father" *- Considered to be the most prestigious blend released by El Rey de los Habanos, My Father is another flavorful concoction assembled by the hands of Don Pepin Garcia. This blend consists of specially selected tobacco grown at the most prestigious farms in Esteli, Nicaragua. The wrapper is a beautiful Ecuadorian grown Habano-Rosado leaf, which is combined with a Nicaraguan binder.

*El Centurion* - El Centurion was a special, one-time limited release for Don Pepin himself and was limited to 50,000 cigars made in the Nicaraguan factory, TACUBA. There were three sizes: Guerrero, a 5x50 robusto; Emperadores, a 5.5x50 figurado, and Gladiatores, a 6.5x50 toro. They were packed in cedar boxes of 20.

*Los Imperialistas* - Los Imperialistas (The Imperialists) was inspired by an comically infamous billboard in Havana, Cuba, which depicts a Cuban soldier taunting a sweating, growling and cowering Uncle Sam across the water, saying "Mr. Imperialists. We have absolutely no fear of you!" From his factory in Esteli, Nicaragua. This cigar is made for a gentlemen in the Atlanta area, Jesse Wills, and is available only at select shops in the Southeast.

*CLIENT BRANDS:*

*Tatuaje/Pete Johnson:*

*Tatuaje* - Tatuaje is a brand of hand-made premium cigar owned by Tatuaje Cigars, Inc.. It was created by Pete Johnson (owner of Tatuaje Cigars) in close consultation with José Garcia and is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in Miami, Florida, and at Tabacalera Cubana S. A. (TACUBA) in Estelí, Nicaragua. The cigars can all be considered full-bodied cigars, but vary in strength. All are Nicaraguan Puros (constructed solely of tobaccos grown in Nicaragua). The brand consists of four ranges of regular production cigars along with several limited release vitolas (specific sizes) manufactured specifically for certain retailers.

*Caibaguan *- This brand was created by Pete Johnson (owner of Tatuaje Cigars, Inc.) in consultation with Jaime Garcia, the son of José "Pepin" Garcia. The filler (the Cabaiguan blend) is a blend of Nicaraguan tobaccos, the binder is Nicaraguan and the wrapper is a Connecticut Seed shade-grown Ecuadoran leaf, and results in a medium-bodied cigar. This cigar was released in 2004 and is available in four vitolas.

*La Riqueza* - is the newest creation from Pete Johnson, the mind behind the incredibly successfull Tatuaje Cigars. La Riqueza will feature Nicaraguan binder and filler, with a luxurious Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper. The wrappers will be dark natural, with no maduro processing.
La Riqueza was originally a Cuban brand made in the Quintero factory back in the 1920's through about the 1940's. La Riqueza will feature the original Cuban artwork for the bands and dress boxes of 25 cigars. La Riqueza is made in Nicaragua by Jose "Pepin" Garcia.

*EO*

*EO Premium 601 Serie* - The brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia as well as the co-founders of United Tobacco Erik Espinosa & Eddie Ortega all 601 cigars are manufactured at the Tabacalera Cubana factory in the Estelí, Nicaragua. The brand was introduced in August 2006. Label colors denote wrapper. Black (Connecticut), Red (Habano), Blue (box pressed maduro), Green (obscuro habano),

*EO Cubao* - The Cubao is also manufactured in Esteli, Nicaragua, exclusively for for United Tobacco, by Pepin Garcia. These cigars comprise an exquisite blend of aged Nicaraguan tobaccos topped with a beautifully rich and oily Ecuador Sumatra Oscuro Wrapper.

*Mi Barrio* - Mi Barrio is a limited edition, seasonal release, made by Pepin Garcia for the guys that brought you the incredible 601 brands. Mi Barrio (my neighborhood) is a full bodied cigar thanks to it's filler and binder blend of all Nicaraguan tobaccos from 3 differnet regions. It is topped with a brown and oily Nicaraguan Habano wrapper. It is rich and flavorful and builds from a medium to full bodied smoke as you go

*5 Vegas*

*5 Vegas Miami* - 5 Vegas Miami features ultra-premium Cuban Seed Nicaraguan-grown ligero tobaccos wrapped in a beautiful Cuban-seed Corojo wrapper.

*Ashton*

*Benchmade* - Benchmade is a new brand handcrafted in Nicaragua by Jose "Pepin" Garcia. These cigars feature gorgeous, dark-brown Nicaraguan wrappers, a pair of sturdy
Nicaraguan binders and a delicious selection of high-grade Nicaraguan fillers. Each cigar is finished with a handsome pigtail top. The flavors are medium to full-bodied.

*San Cristobal* - San Cristobal is a name that used since the mid-1980's by Ashton and trademarked here in the United States since the mid-1990's. Blended by DPG.

*La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial* - Carefully crafted by hand in Nicaragua by cigar artisan Jose 'Don Pepin' Garcia. On the outside, a leathery Cuban-seed wrapper glistens with oils. Grown in the misty valleys of Ecuador, this flavorful leaf conceals a robust mixture of aged Cuban-seed long-fillers from the black, volcanic soils of Nicaragua.

*Holts Cigars*

*Connoisseur Selection* - Connoisseur Selection is a brand of hand-made premium cigar owned by Holt's Cigar Company,Inc. The brand was first introduced to the U. S. market in 1983. At that time, it was a full-bodied cigar made at the Villazon factory in Honduras, but when Villazon was purchased by General Cigar Company in 1997, manufacture of the brand ceased. In May 2007, after a ten-year hiatus, the brand was re-introduced. It is now blended and manufactured by Pepín Garcia at Tabacalera Cubana in Estelí, Nicaragua.
This current incarnation of this brand is a full-bodied, full-flavored cigar. The range consists of five models with names of a royal character. It is a puro, as the filler, binder and wrapper are all Nicaraguan tobaccos.

*Fumadores* - Fumadores is a brand of hand-made premium cigar blended and made by José "Pepin" García. The brand is owned by Holt's Cigar Company,Inc. First released in May 2007, this low-end brand is manufactured at Pepin's factory, Tabacalera Cubana in Estelí, Nicaragua. It is the first low-end cigar made by Pepin.This is a medium to full-bodied mixed-filler Cuban sandwich style cigar. The filler is Nicaraguan Corojo, Criollo and Habano, the binder Nicaraguan and the wrapper is Ecuadorian.

*Old Henry* - Old Henry is a brand of premium cigar owned by Holt's Cigar Company. It was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and is manufactured at Tabacalera Cubana in Estelí, Nicaragua. Old Henry, a Bulldog, was the mascot at Holt's for many years until his death in 2006. The cigar was developed as a tribute to a "beautiful pooch with champion features." It is described as "full-bodied and robust, yet balanced and complex." The filler is aged Nicaraugan leaves. There are two Nicaraguan binder types, and the wrapper is a Nicaraguan Corojo.

*Little Havana Overruns *- A bundle cigar made by DPG, for Holts.

*Casa Royale* - This cigar shares a wrapper leaf with Tatuaje prized Black Label Nicaragua Strength: Medium to Full Wrapper: Esteli Sungrown Binder: NicaraguanFiller: Nicaraguan

*Cigars International*

*CI Legends Pepin Garcia* - Legends started out as a small project. CI asked top cigar manufacturers to create the best damn cigar they could for $5 retail or under. The only condition is, the cigar had to be 5.75" x 54 in size. NicaraguanWrapper ,Nicaraguan Corojo
Filler, Habano.
*
Padilla Edicion Especial Obsidian* - Manufactured in Honduras, Padilla Obsidian is only created in limited quantities, making it a rare treat. The blend is medium to full in body, offering many competing nuances of spice and pepper, cleverly masked by full-flavored, rich nuances of espresso and cocoa

*Nestor Miranda*

*Nestor Miranda Signature Selection* - Jose "Pepin" Garcia is taking on a new cigar project. The talented cigarmaker is the new manufacturer of the Nestor Miranda Signature Selection brand.
The brand is owned by Miami Cigar & Co., distributors of Don Lino, La Aurora and other cigars. Once only sold in Florida, it was previously made by STC Cigar Manufacturers Inc. in Honduras, makers of Gran Habano cigars.

*Troya:*

*Troya Classico* - a cigar blended and manufactured by Don Pepin Garcia at Tabacalera Cubana in Estelí, Nicaragua. Don Pepin had been called upon earlier to aid in the development of the blends for both of the other Troya lines, which were the result of the efforts of several people. This line comes in two ranges, one with a Cameroon wrapper and the other with a Connecticut wrapper. The Cameroon is a medium-bodied cigar, while the Connecticut is a mild to medium cigar. The filler and binder in both are Dominican Piloto Cubano and Olor tobaccos.

*Cigar King:*

*Cuban Diplomat* - he brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida. The brand consists of two ranges, the Cuban Diplomat and the Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado. This range consists of five vitolas and is essentially the filler and binder used in the Havana Soul, but with a Connecticut shade wrapper. The combination results in a medium to full-bodied cigar. The band is red and bears an image of a tobacco field within a broad border

*Habana Leon* - The brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida. One of Cuba's great baseball teams was the Club Habana team who played as the Habana Leones (Havana Lions). They were nicknamed los Rojos ("The Reds"), which was the team color. This brand commemorates and celebrates this great Cuban baseball team, and the color theme is carried over to the cigar band, which is red with gold lettering. The brand consists of a single range of seven vitolas. This is a full-bodied cigar. The filler is 70% Nicaraguan ligero, with a Nicaraguan wrapper and a Nicaraguan-grown Corojo wrapper from the crop of 2000.

*Havana Soul* - Havana Soul is a brand of premium cigar owned by Cigar King, Inc. and created by José "Pepin" Garcia. It is manufactured in Little Havana, Miami, Florida at the El Rey de los Habanos factory. It is a medium to full-bodied blend. The filler is a blend of Nicaraguan Corojo and Criollo tobaccos, and the wrapper is a Corojo ' 99. The cigars begin with a very mild body, and build in flavor and intensity until it almost reaches a full body at about the half-way point and remains at that level until the end.

*Hirsch y Garcia *- The brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida. The brand takes its name from the two men responsible for its creation: Mitchell Hirsh, owner of Cigar King, Inc., and Pepin Garcia. The filler is a Nicaraguan blend, as is the binder. The wrapper is a chocolate-colored Nicaraguan Corojo. It is a medium to full-bodied cigar and yields a rather spicy flavor. The band is red, with a white emblem. The brand consists of a single range of four vitolas.

*Nacionales W* - The brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida. Pepin designed the blend to mimic the cigars that he and his fellow rollers in Cuba smoked in the factories there.
This brand uses a blend of Nicaraguan tobaccos for the filler, and the binder is also a Nicaraguan leaf. The wrapper is an oily, brown Corojo '99. It is a medium bodied cigar. The band is a simple gold band with black lettering

*Sancti Spiritus *- The brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida. It takes its name from the Sancti Spiritus province of Cuba, within which Don Pepin's home town of Cabaiguán is situated. The brand consists of a single range of four vitolas. The cigar is a medium-bodied cigar. The filler and binder are Nicaraguan tobaccos and the wrapper is a Nicaraguan Corojo. The band is based on the Cuban flag, and shows a scene from the Plaza Mayor in the city of Trinidad in which the statue of Terpsichore, the Greek Muse of dance and dramatic chorus, is prominent.

*
Cigar.com:*

*Corojo label* - he development of this proprietary brand was begun in 2004 by the in-house blending team. In early 2006, the company sought out Pepin Garcia and with his aid and that of his son, Jaime, the desired final blend was obtained. It was introduced in late February 2007.The cigars are manufactured in Estelí, Nicaragua, at Tabaclera Cubana (TACUBA). Full bodied, the wrapper is a Nicaraguan Corojo, the binder is Honduran and the filler is Nicaraguan.

*Top Shelf Cigar Co.*:
*
Signature Select* - is a brand of hand-made premium cigar owned by Top Shelf Cigar Co. of Skippack, Pennsylvania. José "Don Pepin" Garcia created the Signature Select Green Label at the company's request and the brand made its debut in late 2004. The cigars are manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida. The brand bears the company owner's signature on the cigar band and box. Nicaraguan grown, the filler is a Cuban-seed "Corojo '99" blend, the wrapper is a Colorado leaf.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

*PREVIOUS PRODUCTION:*

*The Cigar Merchant:*

*Trahan Reserve Serie T *- Trahan Reserva Serie T is a brand of hand-made premium cigar owned by The Cigar Merchant Company. The brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida. The brand is named for the former owner of the company, Todd Trahan, and was styled to be as close to the Partagas Serie D #4 as possible.

Pepin has stated that the Serie T, while no longer produced for Trahan, is most similar to the Blue Label line he produces.

*Padilla *

*Padilla Miami* - he blend for this brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and the cigars are manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida. The name refers to the location of the factory, which is near the corner of 8th Street & 11th Avenue in Miami. The band and packaging were designed by Ernesto Padilla.

A full-strength cigar, the Padilla Miami has a wrapper of Nicaraguan grown Cuban-seed Corojo surrounding a filler blend of Nicaraguan Criollo and Corojo and a binder of Nicaraguan Criollo.
The band is black with gold lettering, with a large monogram "P" surrounded by a gold border in the center, with "Miami" in gold on a red background below the monogram
*
Padilla Signature 1932* - The brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida, with one size (La Perla) made at Tabacalera Cubana S. A., Pepin's factory in Estelí, Nicaragua.

The late Heberto Padilla, noted Cuban poet, was born in the year 1932 and his son Ernesto Padilla, the owner of Padilla Cigars, named this cigar brand as a tribute to his father.The brand was released in stages.

*Padilla 1948* - The 1948 is the second addition to the Padilla trilogy started by Ernesto in honor of his father, one of Cuba's most accomplished poets. 1948 marks the year his father published his first book. The filler consists of Cuban-seed Nicaraguan Criollo and Corojo tobaccos secured by a Criollo binder.

*
Black Cat Cigar Company:*

*Rey Miguel* - is a brand of hand-made premium cigar owned by Black Cat Cigar Co. of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania in the United States. The brand was created by José "Pepin" Garcia and is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida. This is a medium-bodied cigar. The filler is a blend of Nicaraguan tobaccos. The binder is not known. The wrapper is a Connecticut-seed wrapper grown by Silvio & Alfredo Perez in Ecuador. This wrapper tempers the strength and body of the filler blend.

*Sam's GS STash* - The brand was originally created by José "Pepín" García for the company owner's personal use. Production was increased and the brand was released publicly in late 2006 or early 2007. It is manufactured at the El Rey de los Habanos factory in the Little Havana section of Miami, Florida.The cigars have an oily Nicaraguan corojo wrapper, with Nicaraguan tobacco also used for the filler and binder. It is a full-bodied cigar.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys.* Updated!*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The "My Father" was not blended by DPG but rather by his son Jaime in honor of DPG.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

madurolover said:


> The "My Father" was not blended by DPG but rather by his son Jaime in honor of DPG.


Don Pepin Garcia My Father - Cigars International
*
Jose 'Don Pepin' Garcia* and his son Jaime are currently crafting some of the world's finest and most heavily sought cigars. Behold, My Father....an ultra-premium that just might be* their *finest creation to date.

Don Pepin Garcia My Father - Cigar.com
Considered to be the most prestigious blend released by El Rey de los Habanos, My Father is another flavorful concoction* assembled by the hands of Don Pepin Garcia.*

I can't find links stating it was a sole venture by Jaime. :behindsofa:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Bleedingshrimp said:


> Don Pepin Garcia My Father - Cigars International
> *
> Jose 'Don Pepin' Garcia* and his son Jaime are currently crafting some of the world's finest and most heavily sought cigars. Behold, My Father....an ultra-premium that just might be* their *finest creation to date.
> 
> ...


Some info on the "My Father" from Keepers of the Flame website...



> Jose "Don Pepin" Garcia has two cigar factories - the original El Rey de Los Habanos in Miami, and the much larger Tabacalera Cubana in Esteli, Nicaragua. Garcia's son Jaime operates the Nicaragua factory, and apparently while his father is away he likes to conduct experiments on his own.
> 
> According to Cigar Aficionado's David Savona, Jaime developed the blend for the "My Father" cigar in secret, and it was only after someone in the factory leaked "classified" information that Don Pepin discovered what was going on behind his back. He proceeded to investigate, and having reduced the resulting evidence to ash he approved of his son's surreptitious activities. He was also honored by the name Jaime decided to give the cigar: "My Father."
> 
> The Garcias have till now quite effectively used tobacco grown in Nicaragua by other producers, but "My Father" is the first to use leaf grown by Garcia himself, in this case for the filler and binder. (The word on the street is that their wrapper leaf is in still in development.) For the wrapper on this cigar Jaime is using an interesting Habano - Criollo hybrid grown by the Oliva Tobacco Company in Ecuador.


There is a new My Father coming out that will have a second band labeled Le Bijou 1922 which is a tribute from DPG to his father.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I want them all!!!
*I'm a HUGE DPG FAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cigarman802 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have to get ahold of a My Father,,,, I have to try it.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Also he no longer makes the one for the Top Shelf Cigar Company, but the Blue band is a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

tx_tuff said:


> Also he no longer makes the one for the Top Shelf Cigar Company, but the Blue band is a pretty good smoke.


Something has happened to the DPG Blues IMO. I had a large stock of the older sticks with the original bands. Ordered a fiver of the new ones not too long ago and they taste not as good. It's like someone poured water into a freshly ground high grade cup of Sumatran coffee while I wasn't looking. The taste is watered down and seems 'dirtier.' The smell I loved when you clip the cap is practically gone now. The wrapper looks different. Anyway, after a few of these it seems to my palate that these sticks have gone from a Grade A must have for the humi to a Grade C bordering on D.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

DPG blends are my favorite cigars, along with Illusione, Padron, and some Olivas. The My Father is a good cigar, but I doubt anything was made in a DPG factory he didn't know about. Makes a good story, and I have read it too, but think it is just that.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Greenwit said:


> Something has happened to the DPG Blues IMO. I had a large stock of the older sticks with the original bands. Ordered a fiver of the new ones not too long ago and they taste not as good. It's like someone poured water into a freshly ground high grade cup of Sumatran coffee while I wasn't looking. The taste is watered down and seems 'dirtier.' The smell I loved when you clip the cap is practically gone now. The wrapper looks different. Anyway, after a few of these it seems to my palate that these sticks have gone from a Grade A must have for the humi to a Grade C bordering on D.


LOL I was talking about the Top Shelf Cigar Company Blue Band not Pepin's Blue Label.


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah I thought that might be the case which is why I stuck in DPG to be clear on my end. Sorry for the confusion. :yield:


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

Great stuff. I'd like to try 'em all.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Whats your thought of DPG Cuban Classic? I have a good offer on BOX, and Have never tried DPG Cuban Classic!


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

The only cigar that DPG makes that I enjoy are the brown label tats, and yes, I have tried nearly all the smokes on the list. The LADC EE is a miss IMO and I'm sad to see him destroy the regular line LADC's. 

MrR


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Egis said:


> Whats your thought of DPG Cuban Classic? I have a good offer on BOX, and Have never tried DPG Cuban Classic!


The Cuban Classic is an excellent smoke. If it is the Perla then I definitly recommend them. :dr


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive been wanting to try "My Father" can never find it.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

madurolover said:


> The Cuban Classic is an excellent smoke. If it is the Perla then I definitly recommend them. :dr


I definitely agree...it's a little dynamo. Love the spiciness of it.:hungry:


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

Don Pepin Garcia Delectable Dozen - Cigars International

12 smokes by DPG $39.95.

2x DPG Blue
2x DPG Black
2x DPG Serie JJ
2x CI Legends
2x 5 vegas Miami


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

MrRogers said:


> The only cigar that DPG makes that I enjoy are the brown label tats, and yes, I have tried nearly all the smokes on the list. The LADC EE is a miss IMO and I'm sad to see him destroy the regular line LADC's.
> 
> MrR


Couldnt agree more. I love the Tat brown and liked the _original_ blue label ok. The new blue aint the same cigar. I love the standard LADC and dislike the EE. They are now all going to be DPG efforts, so I am hording all the NOS I can find.


----------



## Wsu99999 (Aug 13, 2009)

The Cuban Classic is my favorite. I'm new to this but have had the luxury of having a great friend who has every cigar known to man. I've smoked a huge amount - the Cuban Classic is the one that stands out to me.


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

Had my first 601 green last night ... niiiiiiice ...


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Bleedingshrimp said:


> 12 smokes by DPG $39.95.
> 
> 2x DPG Blue
> 2x DPG Black
> ...


I just purchased this a few weeks ago as my first online purchase. What an amazing deal. I loved them all except the legends. I think Pepin is my top brand right now. I also really love the 601 maduro and cant wait to try the other 601s. I was a huge RP fan before Pepin. Im making my way through the RP flagship sampler from CI currently. Id have to give the nod to Pepin.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (May 16, 2009)

I have been wanting to try the DPG Blue Label for so long. Now everyone says they are not as good as the old ones.
Should I still try to find sum or are they not worth it anymore??

Thanks Lance


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

Just ordered the Don Pepin Super Sampler 5-pack from Atlantic and I'm having trouble finding information on one of the cigars listed in the sampler... here's a list of sticks in the sampler:

1-SERIES JJ BELICOSO, 
1-SERIES JJ SUBLIME MADURO,
1-BLUE LABEL IMPERIALES, 
1-CUBAN CLASSIC BLACK 1973, 
1-CUBAO LTD CUBAN CAZADORES

I can find information on all the cigars, execpt the Cuabo LTD caban cazadores... eveything I find on the cuabo brand lists the names of their cigars as #1-#7... is there something I'm missing here? Do one of their numbered cigars go by a different name as well? Any info as to the identity of this cigar would be appreciated!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

By far my favorite Pepin is his Vegas Cubanas. Second would be the Tat. With the 5 Vegas Miami coming in third.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

yessir, he maka a gooda cigar


----------



## SCS (Aug 11, 2009)

Just smoked my first DPG (that I'm aware of), a San Cristobal Supremo. It was an incredible two hour smoke. Complex, full flavor, and full bodied are vast understatements of it. It's late, but I took lots of notes. Look for a review tomorrow (later today technically).


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

One of my first DPG was a San Cristobal that I absolutely love and continue to buy. I've had the 601 and I like it too. So when the devils site came up with a 15 sampler I watched and waited. He's my score:

The Best of Don Pepin Garcia Sampler includes:
3 - Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos (6" x 50)
3 - Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles (5" x 50)
3 - San Cristobal Clasico (5" x 50)
3 - 5 Vegas Miami Toro (6" x 48)
3 - 601 Serie Green Oscuro Trunco (6" x 50)

I'm excited but I've got to wait!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought Padilla opened up their own cigar outfit in Nicurauga. My understanding was Pepin no longer rolls for Padilla. Could be misinformed - but that is what I was told


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

baba said:


> I thought Padilla opened up their own cigar outfit in Nicurauga. My understanding was Pepin no longer rolls for Padilla. Could be misinformed - but that is what I was told


he doesnt


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

baba said:


> I thought Padilla opened up their own cigar outfit in Nicurauga. My understanding was Pepin no longer rolls for Padilla. Could be misinformed - but that is what I was told


He revised it after his first post, maybe you missed it. Padilla opened up a shop in Miami and some cigars will be made there (as far as I know this hasn't started yet but the shop is open). And he is having his cigars made from another factory, not using Pepin anymore. But Padilla has said the blends are the same. Don't know if thats true, but the new Miami in the Robusto size really kicks butt!!


----------



## smoke_in_cuba (Jan 27, 2011)

itsme_timd said:


> *Los Imperialistas* ~ A Pepin made cigar from his factory in Esteli, Nicaragua. This cigar is made for a gentlemen in the Atlanta area, Jesse Wills, and is available only at select shops in the Southeast.


Hi, I just joined and have read these posts. I am interested in the Los Imperialistas and would like to contact Jesse Wills. I'm in Atlanta. Does anyone have his contact information? thank you, David


----------

